# Has anyone had any time with a savage 12 series rifle?



## skeeter (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm looking at getting a varmint/ long range rifle. I want to be able to go out to 700 yds. I saw the savage and the price I found is right... $400 area... I'm looking at .223 and .308 but don't know which one to choose. Any thoughts are appreciated.:confused:


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 30, 2009)

skeeter said:


> I'm looking at getting a varmint/ long range rifle. I want to be able to go out to 700 yds. I saw the savage and the price I found is right... $400 area... I'm looking at .223 and .308 but don't know which one to choose. Any thoughts are appreciated.:confused:



@ 700M, I would pick the .308.  Also depends on what you call a varmint.


----------



## skeeter (Apr 30, 2009)

Crows, ground hogs, coyotes... I'm looking at the .308 because in the fall I could easily take a deer... I'm just looking at a good starter rifle to hunt with. Everything I have read on the rifle says the stock is a POS but the accuracy is out of the world for a rifle of that price range.


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 30, 2009)

skeeter said:


> Crows, ground hogs, coyotes... I'm looking at the .308 because in the fall I could easily take a deer... I'm just looking at a good starter rifle to hunt with. Everything I have read on the rifle says the stock is a POS but the accuracy is out of the world for a rifle of that price range.



Savage has always made a accurate rifle, especially for the price.  The stock can be bedded  and adjusted for very little cost to improve that end.   I don't know what the person meant when they tagged the stock as POS.  You don't need a $500 plus stock to shoot accurately, especially at that range.  A good book, is "The Accurate Rifle".  You can bed the action and barrel.  

For coyotes, another choice would be a .270, maybe even a .243.  (there are other choices too)

On a 5.56, I would stay under 500M or  maybe under 400M.

If your hunting coyotes, bullet choice is very important if your after the hide.  Also try calling,  they will almost jump in your lap (depending on the winter and food supply)

Another note on calling, any predator will answer, hawks, bob cat, cougar, etc,


----------



## skeeter (Apr 30, 2009)

Frisco and I had one jump in 25 yds from us and we had a .22 and a 12 ga. lol Good times... I have a gunsmith that is a good friend so the bedding wont be a problem... I really like the feel of the ones I have handled, and I agree Accuracy is everything!


----------



## 08steeda (Apr 30, 2009)

22-250 if it is a true varmit gun FTW! Wicked long and flat shooting!

If you want it for Deer too then I would do the .243. Never did anything wiht the .270 but a buddy had one and it was his favorite!


----------



## arizonaguide (Apr 30, 2009)

I like the .243 suggestion, and also fine for deer!
I would normally say go with the .308 just for the (sometimes) surplus ammo, but I think that's a thing of the past. And it would give you a bit more range.

But the .243 is EXTREMELY fast/flat shooting caliber, and great for stuff up to Deer.

And ammo for both the .243 and .270 is easy to find right now, (in contrast to .308 at anything close to reasonable price).


----------



## skeeter (Apr 30, 2009)

well I reload... so the finding ammo isin't the problem... A 22-250 is overkill for varmints around here since you won't get a long shot...I thought about a .243 but I Want to stay with a service round... I think I'm just going to go ahead and purchase a .308


----------

